# [Verständnissfrage zu Apache 1.3x] mehrere virtual server = verschiedene user+group?



## Sway (16. Januar 2004)

Hi, ich hab mich eben mit google rumgeschlagen und bin teilweise fündig geworden. Es geht um die virtual server, die ich beim apache 1.3.x anlegen kann. 

Kann ich jedem virtual server einen User&Gruppe zuordnen? 
Bei den Globalen einstellungen sind diese Werte angegeben.

```
User www-data
Group www-data
```

Kann ich dem v-server die Gruppe eines Users geben, ohne das ich an die Globale einstellung ran muss?


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (16. Januar 2004)

Hoi,

ja, das sollte problemlos möglich sein. Probier's mal nach diesem Muster: 

```
<VirtualHost 123.123.123.123:80>
ServerName user1.hostname.de
DocumentRoot /srv/www/htdocs/user1/html
User user1
Group virtualusers
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dominik Haubrich _
> *Hoi,
> 
> ja, das sollte problemlos möglich sein. Probier's mal nach diesem Muster:
> ...


Nein, das ist definitiv falsch.

User+Group-Direktive im Apache-Vhost sind *nur* für suEXEC von Relevanz. Der Indianer sollte auch meckern, wenn du sie trotzdem angibst und ihn nicht mit suEXEC-Support gebaut hast.


----------

